# Peerless/tecumseh Transaxle



## tevelde1 (Apr 21, 2012)

So after taking apart my STX 38 transaxle, I found I need to replace the shift rod and fork, part #784337A. And this part is no longer available. Any advice on how to find this part would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try WWW.hydrogear.com .


----------



## tevelde1 (Apr 21, 2012)

No luck with that site, any other options in finding this part?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

John deere,maybe. or www.outdoordistributors/peerless/peerless html
or, you can try www.jackasssmallengines.com


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Next alternative would be to locate a parts tractor with the same trans ...


----------

